# Need shop manual for Simplicity 3410 or T-10



## Vern 80 (8 mo ago)

I'm new to this forum
For T-10 Homelite made by Simplicity


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Vern
Simplicuty has a manuals section. Have you given that a try?





 Manuals | Simplicity


Looking for Simplicity parts or manuals? Find an owners manual or parts list for your Simplicity product.




www.simplicitymfg.com




You can also search the internet, there seems to be plenty of options out there.


----------



## Vern 80 (8 mo ago)

pogobill, Thank you I'll try this
Vern B


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can have a look at this, if you already haven't.








HOMELITE T-16H ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST Pdf Download


View and Download Homelite T-16H illustrated parts list online. Homelite Tractors Illustrated Parts List. T-16H tractor pdf manual download. Also for: T-16s, T-10.




www.manualslib.com


----------



## Newtooldtractors (8 mo ago)

I downloaded my pdf manual for my tractor from jensales.com it was $40 for the download but worth every penny.


----------



## Vern 80 (8 mo ago)

Thank You .
Here's my problem.
T 10 Homelite will not go in gear when running (clutch issue) clutch and brake on sane paddle got the correct belt started last season was mowing it was slowing down got so it stop wouldn'd move town it back to shop change belts (48) inch adjust as far as it will adjust no go. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vern 80 (8 mo ago)

Got it fixed. Problem was a bracket under the Ideler pully was missi_ng.
Thank you for your help.
Vern_


----------

